# Diarrhea - food switch or something serious? Please help!



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello all!
I have a 12-week old pup (have had her since she was 9 weeks). I'm a new puppy owner and I would love some advice! We had been feeding her Fromm Gold puppy food for the first two weeks, without any issues. For the last week, we've been transitioning her to Blue Buffalo puppy food (mainly because it's easier to find in our area; the Fromm is not always available). For her 1 1/2 cup meals (twice a day), I started giving 1 cup of the Fromm, and 1/2 cup of the Blue Buffalo.
Now, for the past two days, she's having diarrhea - I'm guessing it's the food switch, but was wondering if this could be something serious? She even wakes us up at night to poo (2-3 times) - she didn't do that before. The diarrhea is not watery, it's more like pudding consistency, and seems much more frequent.
Will call the vet today, but wondering if anyone has any input on this? Does this seem normal? How do you determine whether it's an emergency, or simply the change in food?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Cut the BB out and see if she goes back to solid stools. 

Has she been vaccinated or wormed recently? Stress can cause it as well


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Blue is known to cause loose stool. I would keep her on Fromm. You can order online chewy.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I would suspect the new food since there have been many complaints about it from owners: Top 608 Complaints and Reviews about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods | Page 2


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the responses! She had her latest vaccine about 10 days ago, and also had her stool tested for parasites/infection (all clear); but that was when she had solid stool. Will cut out the Blue Buffalo and see if that helps - just feel like I need to race her to the vet!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I would call your vet and ask him if you should bring her in just in case. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

No rush to vet. Cut out BB add a bit of pure canned pumpkin to her Fromm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried switching my puppy when he was about 12 weeks. He got terrible diarrhea. I put him back on the food the breeder was giving him and he was fine. He went back to normal stools. 

I told the vet. he said to wait until he was 8 to 9 months and then switch him very slowly over a 3 months time. That worked. He did fine.


----------



## KHLOE (Mar 19, 2014)

I tried to change my dog to BB and she got very sick and stopped eating all together I had to take her to the vet $200 later I just changed her to a different food all together she would not eat BB or the food she was originally on she was about 12 weeks like your pup. I am not sure if the BB is what made her sick but be careful you may need to take her to the vet.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I been through the same thing cause i switched to BB...


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks again everyone, this site is very helpful! Just fed her the Fromm with canned pumpkin for dinner, hope that helps. She LOVES the pumpkin  Now that we've decided to keep her on the Fromm only... I was checking around to compare prices, since we may have to order online, and found that there's also a Fromm Puppy food specifically for large breed pups - does anyone know what the difference is, in the formula? Should we be feeding her the large breed formula?


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I feed the puppy in pink bag. I like the protein/fat better. The calcium is what you need to watch but the LBP and puppy are almost similar and under 1.5%. My puppy loves pumpkin too in her food. 

My puppy is 11 weeks I feed her 1 cup 3xday sometimes she will pick at one or two meals other times cleans her bowl wanting more. Which is mostly always dinner. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

BB is horrible on a German Shepherd's digestive system. It should come with a warning label that says: NOT INTENDED TO BE USED WITH GERMAN SHEPHERDS! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

You were all correct... cut out the BB, added some pumpkin to the Fromm, and within 24 hours her stool was back to normal! Thanks again; this site really is helpful


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I had no good results on BB. Jas quit eating and Xerxes was sick a lot. I've had good results with Natures Balance and I have the same problem; they don't sell it around here. I have to order it on-line.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Glad she's better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I seriously can't believe how many ppl are having issues with BB. I'm not a huge fan of BB, but I feel like there has been about 5 posts like this one in the past two days..

This is not making me feel any better about this brand of dog food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Agreed... I was under the impression that it's one of the best brands... Have a friend who swears by it too (although his pup is not a German Shepherd). Lesson learned!


----------



## Crackerjill (Jun 28, 2014)

This post was super helpful! We tried transitioning Sandor to the BB and he got terrible diarrhea. We cut it out, switched to chicken and rice with pumpkin for a few days. Slowly phasing him back to the food the Breeder was using. It was comforting to read this and know we aren't the only ones who had this issue!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news that she's feeling better


----------

